# Vitamin B12 deficiency



## Rev&George (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,
I heard that a vitamin B12 deficiency in pigeons can show symptoms similar to PMV (e.g. torticollis) and also cause paralysis of the legs. 

I was wondering if any of you have had any experience with vit B12 deficiency? 

I asked my local vet about it but she doesn't know anything about B12 deficiency in pigeons  - and couldn't give me a dosage rate for a medicine called Anivit B12, containing cyanocobalamin (250 ug/ml – 50ml solution for injection).

Tomorrow I'll be looking through some racing pigeon medical books but any help and info from you would be much appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

This condition is not commonly seen in pigeons as I understand it. If this is a newly rescued feral it could have this problem if its diet was lacking in virtually any nutrient value. If it is a pigeon already in your care which has been getting a normal varied seed and grain diet, I'd say it's unlikely. We did have one case on here of a pigeon being fed wholly inappropriate food, none of which would have contained the right vitamins

Some vets can provide a vit B injection as a first step to resolving the problem, if it is a deficiency, but a good all round diet should then maintain the bird's well being. Barley is a source of vit B, for example.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Revati,

I haven't found anything about vitamin B12 causing those symptoms...according to what I have read vitamin B12 is needed for the synthesis of red blood cells,support of embryo growth etc...deficiency causes anaemia, poor hatchability, poor rearing results, poor growth and erosion of the gizzard.

However, Vitamin *B1* deficiency affects the nervous system and causes beriberi, but the symptoms are described by Dr Wim Peters and in the BSAV Manual of Raptors, Pigeons and Passerine birds do not include torticollis, spinning, seed tossing etc, the neurological symptoms described are specifically opisthotonos (pulling the neck backward and towards the tail), tremors and the inability to stand. According to the BSAVA manual this is hardly ever seen now because it is caused by "sole feeding of predominantly unpeeled grains". 

I remember a case of lead poisoning in the UK, part of the treatment was a vitamin B12 injection.
Cynthia


----------



## Rev&George (Jun 24, 2008)

Thank you, John and Cynthia!
I seem to have misplaced the original paper where I read about the deficiency and leg paralysis, but your information has helped! Thank you!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Rev&George said:


> Thank you, John and Cynthia!
> I seem to have misplaced the original paper where I read about the deficiency and leg paralysis, but your information has helped! Thank you!


This article may be of some help to you as well..

http://www.silvio-co.com/pigeons/Parathyroid.htm


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Haven't heard of that with B-12. I just know that the B-vitamins are very good for you and I take a B-complex vitamin everyday when we have them in the house. Gives me energy! 

A calcium or D-3 deficiency could probably do that though, at least with the legs if nothing else. Calcium is needed for strong bones of course, but also for healthy muscles that work properly. Not enough calcium can lead to a lot of muscle cramping (which if you think about it, can be VERY dangerous since your heart is a muscle!). Post egg-laying paralysis can be caused by low calcium levels from using it all up in those eggshells. Same thing with egg binding. The muscles down there can tense up and pinch nerves...and cause the birds legs to be lame for a few days. 
And D-3 is needed to break down calcium so the body can use it!  
Constant grit supplies (especially during breeding) and access to sunlight should prevent those!


----------

